# *HELP* Micro Squirrels



## MrT (Aug 16, 2008)

HI there,
I have 2 male micro squirrels, one female- and she has started breeding.. although I do suspect that some of her litter has went missing :S..

does anyone suspect the males would eat the young??

Also should I seperate the female with the young away from the males.. until the young are ready to go?

I have never bred them before.. this was an unexpected surprise!


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Micro Squirrel ?

Are you on about African Pygmy Dormice ?

Neil


----------



## MrT (Aug 16, 2008)

yes, sorry I should have stated.


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

I have never kept two males and a female together. The males have always fought.

You might find it difficult to remove the males without disturbing the female. She may kill the young if disturbed.
If you are able to remove them I would !!!

Neil


----------

